# Aka Fundamentals of Marksmanship with a scoped rifle.



## SgtUSMC8541 (Aug 14, 2008)

Found this on another site.  Does a great job of explaining how to shoot using a scoped rifle. 




> HOW TO HOLD AND SHOOT YOUR RIFLE: Aka Fundamentals of Marksmanship with a scoped rifle.
> 
> *How to Hold, *Aim, *Eye Relief, *Sight Alignment, *Sight Picture, *Breathing, *Trigger Manipulation, *Follow Through, and *Recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## The91Bravo (Aug 14, 2008)

Great Article....
Plenty of helpful info in it

Thanks


----------



## SoloKing (Feb 12, 2009)

Yep thats really all there is to it. Just cycle the bolt and repeat.


----------



## sgtlew (Feb 12, 2009)

great article.  Thanks.


----------



## bear creek outpost (Mar 25, 2009)

let me guess that came from sniper training and employment us army 1984ed


----------



## QC (May 2, 2012)

Some nice info there, thanks.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (May 3, 2012)

pretty well across the board for good rifle marksmanship in general, appreciated!


----------



## Etype (May 5, 2012)

And don't forget to focus on the reticle and not the target- it takes the place of a front sight post, although the reticle and target should close to being on the same focal plane.


----------



## QC (May 5, 2012)

I'm trying to recall the name of the effect when you fire a round and can see the rounds flight fly down range. The air is disturbed by the shot and can be seen. I was told some time ago by one of our RAR snipers as I'd observed it, but be damned if I can remember the term. Anyone?


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2012)

QC, I think it's called seeing or reading the "trace".  Board members correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## QC (May 5, 2012)

Ok, thanks Viper, it's not like I have the amazing vision or anything but did observe the round as a kind of piercing the air thing.


----------



## Viper1 (May 5, 2012)

Yeah it looks like something out of the matrix.  I was pretty stoked the first time I saw it.


----------



## QC (May 5, 2012)

Well, OK, I haven't really seen it a lot since (but not looking for it either) I guess the conditions were right for it. First time I thought WTF izzat? And being a rookie, there wasnt too many people around to explain it.


----------



## pardus (May 6, 2012)

IIRC is is easier seen in the morning, particularly when its a little damp out.

There are vids on youtube where you can see it really well.

My net is very slow and I cant see it, I think it's in this vid though. Look in the top left corner when he zooms in on the target.


----------



## QC (May 7, 2012)

Cheers mate, it's pretty hard to see but I searched You Tube and found something.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 7, 2012)

Thanks for the article.  I wonder if they still teach, but not to snipers,  using a sling and your off hand to support the front of the rifle in the prone position.  It was pretty darn stable position for the M 14.   Not as stable as this method, but still for the regular grunt and hunter a very fine position.


----------



## QC (May 7, 2012)

Invisible J said:


> Vapor trail. Skip to the 33 second mark:



Thanks IJ, that's a pretty good example. That looks about 800m +.


----------



## Rampart (Dec 15, 2012)

pardus said:


> IIRC is is easier seen in the morning, particularly when its a little damp out.


 
Correct, good sir! It is very hard to see in the Sahara...


----------



## 8654Maine (Dec 16, 2012)

Excellent article.  Fundamentals of marksmansip.  Universally applicable.


----------

